# download shows to app IOS



## OrangeTurtle (Jul 17, 2015)

Hey all,

Wondering if anyone can shed some light on this issue. I have an iphone 8 and don't really have issues downloading shows from my tivo roamio to my phone (while in home of course), but when I try to do it to my iPad (mini 4), I often get errors or it won't even download at all. 

I would like to have them on the iPad as it has a bigger screen. Both are updated to latest software- any idea what the issue might be?


----------



## hasbeen (Feb 21, 2015)

The app seems to have all sorts of issues with iPads. See recent posts on thread about iOS 12.1.


----------

